# How much to install storage heaters in an old house?



## marcellaf (15 May 2011)

hi all, 

I need a way of heating a house (in the countryside) that is  not currently being lived in apart from at the weekends.
Its an old house, currently has ofch but someone has to go in & turn on the oil - which there isn't really anyone to do this, so the house is without heating for 5 or 6 days on the trot.  The house wouldn't have great insulation, and only has single glazed windows.

I'm considering putting in 1 or 2 storage heaters, electric, so that they can be linked to a timer and put on for a few hours each day without anyone having to be there to switch them on.

Any idea at all what the rough ball park figure would be to get such a thing installed, and if we put 1 heater at either end of the house, would that be enough?

What other options should I consider?  Budget is a big consideration, and we can't afford to do a big renovation job on the place at the moment but want to try & get something in place before next winter if possible.

Thanks


----------



## jaykayphd (15 May 2011)

Just get an electrician to fit a progammable timer to the current cental heating system.


----------



## Woodie (15 May 2011)

As far as I remeber, from a previous brush with the same topic myself, the storage heaters themselves are not costly a couple of hundred max but the cost comes, I recall, in the fact that they have to be wired back to the circuitboard. 

As PP suggested your cheapest option, especially if it's a holding operation, is to put a timer on the CH system.


----------



## marcellaf (15 May 2011)

Thanks guys.  The current central heating system is run from a central stove/range, which needs to be lit by a person standing there with a match.....so I dont think it would be possible to fit a timer to such an (old) system?


----------



## Woodie (15 May 2011)

marcellaf said:


> Thanks guys. The current central heating system is run from a central stove/range, which needs to be lit by a person standing there with a match.....so I dont think it would be possible to fit a timer to such an (old) system?


Misunderstood you.  I thought you said it was 





> an old house, (which)currently has ofch


I don't understand what you meant was cosy and quaint  Maybe storage heaters would indeed do the trick and running on night elec the cost should be kept reasonable but I have heard horror stories about mounting costs so I'd advise you to check out the running costs.   Had a similar home and the were just the ticket but that was in another country.


----------



## marcellaf (15 May 2011)

Ya, cosy & quaint, except you could take out the 'cosy' part at the moment 

Apologies for my stupidity, but would it be a plumber, an electrician or a heating specialist I should look for/speak to?


----------



## Bronte (16 May 2011)

It's an electrician for storage heaters.  But I don't advise this route.  Preferable to have the central heating working efficiently for this you need a plumber.


----------



## marcellaf (16 May 2011)

The heating system that is currently in the house is really old, and really is past its best.
To replace it with a new range etc. would cost around 5 grand, whereas installing a few storage heaters would cost less than 1 grand.  I know there is the ongoing cost of storage heaters but it would still be cheaper than upgrading current system I think.

Anyone know roughly how much a month a 2.2kw storage heater would cost?


----------



## Hoagy (16 May 2011)

A 2.2KW storage heater will cost approx 13 euro per week if it's full on. Less ESB price plan discounts if you qualify.


----------



## Construct (19 May 2011)

You have said that budget is an issue. It is for all of us but you should try to take a long term view. Would you consider doing some insulation work on the walls and attic. Do a little of the long term work every year. The price of electricity is not going to down despite offers from ESB, Bord Gais, Airtricity etc.


----------



## Molli (28 May 2011)

Storage heating very expensive, we have one which we seldom use.


----------



## choccy (8 Jul 2011)

if you 're looking for storage heaters keep an eye on donedeal.ie, you might them them second hand for next to nothing , they weigh a ton so people happy to not have to move them !- we've just put 6 quite new ones in a skip- basically cos they just don't work !.....actually let me qualify that- they prob work quite well if you've a good, new, well insulated house, and you manage them quite effectively- use the night storage etc. but if you have an old stone house thats takes a few days to really heat up in winter when its been empty for a few days I don't think they'll do the job for you- you'd be much better investing in the insulation and putting local heating where yuo're afraid pipes will freeze  (or drain down system if gonna be empty for a while).

the cost of upgrading your current central heating might suprise you as not being that much - if the radiators etc are there you really just need to get a basic oil boiler installed and hooked up to existing system


----------

